# CubanNecktie's Sons of Titan - Project Log



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

* ***Please note I am trying to formalize my operation so I will be shutting down the blog below and all the pictures on this thread. For all the new goodies please visit: http://hobbythumbs.blogspot.ca/. All works on the forum can be found in a more general Plog here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=130504 ****

I'm happy to finally post pictures of what I've painted so far. I just now finished the complete "photo to template" process so expect additions to this log in the next few hours. 

I will be posting IC pics and full unit pics here. However, for multi-angle shots of each individual model please visit my blog at hammersandbayonets.blogspot.com. They will be posted there as soon as I take them. Q&Cs welcome. Lots of hard work went into this so enjoy!


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Two more for the proverbial pot.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Alright. Last 3 HQs. Only ghosts remain after this, but they'll have to wait.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

They all look awesome! Great job.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks!

...

Woo hoo! Final post of the batch haha. Don't think I will be making individual profile pics for regular GKPA models, but termies are always worth it. You can find all ghost profiles and names after the jump.


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

I'm definitely digging the darker style, makes them seem more sinister than savior. The gore effects are spot on, what did you use/how did you do it? I have a friend who wants to gore up his Nids and I think he'll like this style. 

I'm a bit confused by your ghost knights, though, I think the effect you are going for is that parts of the ghosts are phasing into reality? It might just be me... but the division seems too clean, would look better if they were faded or wavy. Like swirls of ethereal smoke.

Looking great, so far, can't wait to see more!


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. The main deal with the ghosts was that the unit can't take heavy weapons so I was short on storm bolter arms. Most of the non-ghost arms are magnetized so the partial effect is my solution to that. There is a bit of a blend zone, but it's hard to see as the primer is plate mail with a nuln wash. I agree with you though.

As for the blood/gore...I picked up the idea from imm0rtal reaper's red scorpions. Use Tamiya (brand) Clear Red and it retains a transparent wet blood effect. Single coat and very simple for the result. Best time/effect method I've seen.

The gore on the CSM body was pretty simple. I filled the chest with a blob of green stuff then rolled little lines of GS to make them look like intestines and attached them to the main blob. Imperial primer + a bunch of thinned out layers of scab red, cadian flesh, mephiston red, nuln wash...until it looked multi-toned. Finished off with a layer of Clear Red and a few more drops of the same on the surrounding base. Took me about an hour to base that model start to finish. Keep in mind I try to be thorough so the CSM was painted entirely as I would paint any model in my army, then drowned in blood and the details are mostly obscured...but I know they're there. lol


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

I dig the paint styles, but either your flash is washing the pics out or you're messing them up in editing software. The white is just up too far, puts a haze on the pic.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

notsoevil said:


> I dig the paint styles, but either your flash is washing the pics out or you're messing them up in editing software. The white is just up too far, puts a haze on the pic.


Finally posting new pictures of the current models. I'm much happier with these results. It's an accurate representation of the schemes.

I will be posting some other models prepped for painting as soon as I have more time.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm not very patient. I like to get things out of the way so here is the preview as promised!

Castellan Crowe









Ordo Malleus Inquisitor w/ Term armor (magnet arms, Lysander model)









Tech marine + 4 servitors (magnetized servo harness)









6 squad leaders - 2 purifier KotF, 2 strike Justicars, 2 intenceptors justicars...all cross-use for roles including purgation squad leadership (will all have spartan brush head helms)









Misc inquisitorial warband models - 2 reaper monkeys <proxy> jokaero (adding some archeotech at basing), Inquis Valeria <proxy>, Ordo Malleus inquis with daemonblade <Cypher proxy>, and other retinue dudes









All warband crusaders. Awesome (relatively inexpensive ) Reaper minis


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Small teaser photo I took a few weeks back. *Please note it's really washed out. Just a cell phone shot.* Details look awesome especially since I primed in silver so I had much more freedom when painting the grey armor. Posting here to refresh the plog and to motivate me in the final push on my GKPAs. 

Since I took the pic I have done a water diluted wash of Nuln on the grey parts for all 47 models and started highlighting in codex grey (11/47). This is all in the same style as finished HQ dudes.

Once that's done I will finish assembling, do the FOC-specific detailing for purifiers/non-puri and base.

Time to git'er done!


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Sneak preview of huge 47 gkpa batch I'm going to finish very soon. It's been a long road...lots more to do.


----------

